# Need a transport from Hillsboro Oh to Va.



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok I am posting this for Tina. she is adopting this handicap flemish giant from her. He needs to be seen by a vet as well so a transport set up asap would be awesome.

For the girls address pm me and I can give you info if you can transport him from Hillsboro to where ever destenated spot.

His name is going to be David right now at the moment by her.

Thanks 

Angel


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 19, 2006)

Angel, I live in Ohio but I am up in the northeast corner near Lake Erie and closer to Pennsylvania.Hillsborough (Highland County near Cincinnati)is way down in the southeast corner and is about a 5 hour drive one way from where I live. It's very close to Kentucky and Indiana.

Since the bunny would be headed further south and east to Virginia after Ohio, I don't see any way I can be helpful with thetransport.
Is there anyone in southern Ohio or Kentucky or Indianawho take the bunny east to West Virginia?


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## Pipp (Jan 20, 2006)

:apollo:


----------



## m.e. (Jan 20, 2006)

Y'all never transport anywhere near Maine 

I'm so glad that Tina will be able to take this boy, and I hope you're able to find transportation for him as soon as possible.

Praying for a safe journey!

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 20, 2006)

I got a pm from Tina from LL and she said that getting him to Staunton Virginia. Will help do. Right now she is calling him David.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's a map.... (hope it works!)


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh that will help alot. Thanks Pipp. Ok guys here is a map of directions from Hillsboro to Va. That would def be in handy.

Thanks a million. Come on guys he needs to be with Tina and be seen by a vet.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 20, 2006)

Bump :bunnydance:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 20, 2006)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Bump :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Jan 20, 2006)

:runningrabbit:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 21, 2006)

An update. WE need someone to pick David up from Hillsboro and transport him to WV. Anyone would like to part that trip pm me so I can give you the address to where David is and the destination point for the meet.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 22, 2006)

apparently its coming together, but still need HILLSBORO!! 

PAGING HILLSBORO!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 22, 2006)

:bunnydance:BUMP:bunnydance:


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 24, 2006)

What happened to David?


----------



## Pipp (Jan 25, 2006)

:tears2::rose:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 25, 2006)

I have found out a few days ago that David has passed away. The breeder said that he was fine, perky, and very alert earlier that day. Few hrs later she went in to check on them all and he had already passed on.

David binkie free you can run and play just like the others. Buck will take care of you.:runningrabbit:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2006)

ohh that is sad, poor little man, does anyone know what happened to him,

spm do you think tina would know what was wrong with little david, did his owner say anything? i was so hoping this little guy was going to a forever home.



cheryl.....


----------



## Pipp (Jan 26, 2006)

Angel,so sorry. You and later Tina invested so much time and emotiontrying to save this poor baby. 

:bigtears:

I wished it would have worked out, but everybody did their best. Thanks forgetting the ball rolling and putting it all together. 

You're truly a wonderful person and we're allso very glad you're here. :hug:



SAS :sad:and PIPP ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 26, 2006)

I am not sure what happened to David at all. All I know that he was paralized. There could be other medical problems that she may not know of. I know that she did not get nescropy done at all. Tina knows about David. I waited until I heard from her first before I posted this.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 26, 2006)

Tina posted it on Etherbun yesterday (although she didn't explain that hewas the paralysed bunny or say what happened to him).


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 26, 2006)

There is a post on here called can someone adopt this handicap flemmie.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I wish he could have gotten to Tina. She would have given him a wonderful home.

:sad:


----------

